# Livery prices in Aberdeen



## maza (21 July 2013)

Currently have one horse on full livery but looking to buy a second so may have to downgrade to a cheaper yard, I live in central Aberdeen so can commute to
Anywhere can everyone give me an idea of prices and where u are facility's ect!? Cheers


----------



## TequilaMist (25 July 2013)

I am currently at Milltimber Farm(new one) but its DIY tho is a girl you can pay to assist with livery. She does compete so there are days when unable.Has indoor/outdoor but am 50 a week for stable not including bedding
There is old yard 35 per week for stable. Has sand school.Both yards haylage included in price at moment.


----------



## maza (26 July 2013)

Thank u tequila mist I'm on the waiting list for new miltimber farm


----------



## TequilaMist (26 July 2013)

Ah thought maybe you had got a space.Recently one went to someone with a gelding who has 1 horse may get another but won't be able to come for a month as away ( an presume notice at present yard). And they stayed in city.
But obviously not lol


----------



## Tayto (29 July 2013)

I am on a small DIY livery yard near Hazlehead.  It is £120 a month for grass livery with a stable (that includes hay all through winter but not bedding).  Or £90 a month for just grass livery.

There is a small waiting list for a stable at the moment but I think there might be grass livery space if you would like details?


----------



## temsteag (10 August 2013)

Hi Tayto, could you send me details please?
Thank you


----------

